# Sites that do school logos from across country? How do they do that?



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I have seen several sites that allow you to go on and type i your high school and it gives you several different product examples on them. You can literally do thousands of different schools. This is my area and i would like to branch out from just my local schools. I know that the software is probably expensive but my goodness what an opportunity. Please let me know where I could get my hands on this type of web software.
Here is an example of what I am talking about.

mylocker.net


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Before you invest in software - you should get the "accounts" so you have someone to sell to. Often, schools have someone you need to contact and "become" their supplier. 

There are many threads on this topic on the forum. Search "marketing to schools" "school PTO" "school shirts" and alot of them will come up in the search.

To me, there is not much sense in any cash outlay until you know you have your market researched and a customer base you will be selling to, to get that return on investment.

Schools are a desirable market. Many of them are locked up by their current suppliers who do not want to lose that avenue of revenue. Schools aren't sitting around waiting for someone to sell them shirts. Consider checking out the threads from current suppliers of schools and those looking to "break into" this market. Varied and interesting feedback. Very useful.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh I agree totally....I have and do a lot of school business locally. I am a former teacher and coach and my wife is currently a teacher and coach so we have some excellent contacts that help us get our foot in the door locally, but I do know that there are several schools surrounding our are that do use these new web based companies to order from and quite frankly they have excellent prices, but they do not have the personalized service. I would just like to know what software these guys are using because there is no way that they could develop logos from every school in the country without using some form of software program. I think it would be an excellent tool to have and to increase your bottom line. Without a doubt our local schools and business would remain our base, but what a great resource it would be to be able to reach out to a school in say Kentucky.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I am maybe a little confused. 

Do you want to buy the "software" they are using, or do you want to run a site like that? 

There is a link that says you can open a shop just like that thru that site. 

They could have had the software written "for" them. Have you googled info on the company history? The company software?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are public grade 1-12 schools afforded the same type of copyright protection as the college market?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

A lot of those type of "sites" are actually fundraising based. The company provides the school/organization with the opportunity to have their logo put on several items, without the school/organization having to handle the sales directly. It's the schools/organizations who actually open up an account with the company, upload their artwork and wait for orders to come in. The schools/organizations have no control over the prices that are charged. They are set by the company and the school/organization gets a portion of all sales. We set up accounts like this with a couple of companies for our Pop Warner team, and did not have any success. If you don't have a good base of internet shoppers, it works out just as well to take orders directly and then have the items made. There are also several companies out there that allow you to submit your logo, they print up the order sheets and price the items, you take the orders and only send in the portion that needs to go to the company to actually print the items. The sites you are currently looking at are basically large fulfillment sites.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

splathead said:


> Are public grade 1-12 schools afforded the same type of copyright protection as the college market?


 
Public schools receive very limited or no protection for their schools' mascot, logo, colors etc... 

Printing school gear is pretty much fair game but it is very difficult to gain sales without having an actual relationship with the school.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

splathead said:


> Are public grade 1-12 schools afforded the same type of copyright protection as the college market?


Everyone is afforded the same copyright protection under the law.

What the colleges do, is take it to the next level and trade mark their logo.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

csw said:


> Public schools receive very limited or no protection for their schools' mascot, logo, colors etc...
> 
> Printing school gear is pretty much fair game but it is very difficult to gain sales without having an actual relationship with the school.


This actually depends on what state you are in and whether the schools system will pursue you. I am in Georgia and many of the inner city schools take on the printing themselves because this is how they keep the sports program going as funding has been long cut from the school budget. If they contract out it is always to a preferred vendor. The District that my mother handles.... print something without authorization and she will go after you. I am online a lot so when I see it I let her no so she can pounce on them. Without those funds, many of the sporting programs at many of the schools would not exist. We already have too many nuckleheads running around shooting and robbing people, imagine what would happen if the others were not involved in extracurricular activities.

It definitely is not always fair game. Do the right thing and get authorization.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

The sites like this we see are not using the same logo and mascot that the school uses and do not donate to the school-they are simply running a business.

As for as I know the school names are not copyrighted as they are public schools.

Our local HS does have a copyrighted logo-but not the school name. This is a VERY large school and has very large athletic programs. 

Walmart sells shirts with the High School name, but not the logo. They have printed it a couple of times and the schools booster club forces them to take it down.

The booster clubs hate the people who do this because it robs them of an opportunity to sell their fund rasing goods.

I also think it would be difficult to print single pieces profitably. 

The other thing we have seen that the booster clubs hate is the companies that are calling local business people asking for a donation to support the local team/school and then they print a shirt with the sponsors on the back and donate the shirts to the school.

They charge the sponsors 500-750 to be on the back of the shirt and sell 10-15 spots and then print 500 shirts and send them to the school. No one at the school even knows they are coming and then they all look at each other and try to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I live north of Atlanta and it was a big sporting event where a bunch of schools would be cheering on their team. I got the bright idea to sell t-shirts and caps at the event after getting the go ahead from the sponsors. Well that turned out terrible! Not only did my merchandise get confiscated for not having the schools permission to print them, but I also got fined for vending with out a license. I think it all depends on where you are located. The booster club was hot because my shirts were moving quicker than theirs so they put an end to it by calling the cops.
It is correct that the name of the school is not copyrighted but the schools logo with the name is infringement. At least that is what the judge told me when I tried to fight the fine. I paid the fine and moved on and chalked up as lesson learned.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I totally agree-go get the permission and help support them and you will sell a lot more. 

Looks like you are close to North Gwinnet HS-we are in Prattville, Al our football teams have played each other a few times. 

The larger programs are very controlling with their funds and fund raising. 

We are fortunate to be on the right side of things here-but we have seen a lot of people make some mistakes like what you are describing. 

I would go talk to them and try to get their business. We gained the business here after they saw how we had sold a lot of merchandise for another group at the school.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep that is exactly were I am located. I talked to a few of them but no jobs so far but I did agree to sponsor one the booster club members church group so hopefully something will come from that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

And in my little old town, it's the PTA that orders up and gets the shirts printed to sell (raising funds) and there are no, zero, absolutely not a bit of consistency in the logos from shirt to shirt, elementary to elementary school. So it all depends on where you are, what your school rules are, who's in charge, if anyone, or not.

I've inquired as to how much they make per shirt/sweatshirt, because they charge a hefty sum. Turns out, not very much as the "only" local printer takes them to town on the SP. That's the right of supply and demand. 

Since the OP has local connections, seems great to start there and branch out. I know for a fact a store the town over used to print all of school district stuff, bc we had to go there to buy it, until the PTO"s started outsourcing it and doing the retail sales. 

I don't think there is anyway vendors not associated with the school (and cutting them in) would be tolerated in our district. 

The school hold "spirit wear" days, as a way to increase the "need" for spirit wear to be in every household. Every first Friday is also school colors day, and if you don't have school shirts, the kids feel "left out". 

Suggesting these promotions and a nice business relationship to your local school is not a bad idea, if they are not yet organized, or are poorly organized. The PTO/PTA is always looking for a good, easy way to fund their projects, without as much labor and/or measly returns on time/energy investments.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I know exactly what you are dealing with.

I would offer to make some shirts for the coaching staff with your business name on the back. 

They love getting stuff and the booster club people will follow.

If that does not work-go to the Jr High feeder school get involved there-then the parents will come to you out of habit when the get to the big school.

We are 3 years in the biz and started at the Jr High level and we have seen the HS business grow every year by getting additional sports, groups, etc.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread by the way. Loved reading all of your posts. Very informative and interesting, as usual!!!


----------

